# Is Gigabyte Z490 Aorus elite decent for 10900k ?



## naved777 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi,
I am getting a 10900k in a few days but due to budget constrain looking for boards within $200. I have gone through the Z490 motherboard VRM list in techpowerup forum and found the Aorus elite very competitive. I will do some overclocking so looking for advice will it actually be decent enough for 10900k ?


----------



## nguyen (Jul 12, 2020)

naved777 said:


> Hi,
> I am getting a 10900k in a few days but due to budget constrain looking for boards within $200. I have gone through the Z490 motherboard VRM list in techpowerup forum and found the Aorus elite very competitive. I will do some overclocking so looking for advice will it actually be decent enough for 10900k ?



If all you do is game then there is nothing to worry about, for production workload maybe the Pro AX version is a safer option


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 12, 2020)

Absolutely agree with nguyen. Gigabyte have done a good job across the board on the Z490 range with most having a full 12 phase VRM. I have the Z490 Ultra and even though it is more than the Elite , the VRM's are top notch on both and will do a good job. Very stable overclocks on my 10700K at 5.1GHz all core at 1.295v...just make sure you have decent cooling if you are pushing your 10900K.,,,


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

It's more than enough even at 1.35v 

Here's a video.... gigabyte Pretty much uses the same vrm from $200-300 with only the Master getting a decently better but probably pointlessly so vrm.


----------

